# Frog ID - Illawarra region NSW



## porkosta (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Just wondering if someone can ID this little guy for me?
He was in a plant in my front yard.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## froggyboy86 (Feb 5, 2013)

Your frog is an Eastern Sedge Frog (Litoria fallax), their numbers seem to be increasing in the Illawarra particularly around artificial ponds and urban areas. 

Aaron


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 6, 2013)

You pick them by their small size (two and half cm max) and the white stripe on the lower lip to almost the top of the forelimb. They can also be all fawn in colour or a combination of both colours. I have never found them far from permanent water, be it a creek or lake or pond. One of my favourite critters. 

Blue


----------

